# Any advice welcome re buying a new laptop



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

My OH uses her laptop (a Dell) for work and after spending 200 Euros trying to fix the thing we now think its time to buy a replacement - budget 500-1000 Euros.

As neither of us know a great deal about computers, I was wondering if anyone
could suggest a particular model or make i.e. Toshiba or Sony

I am aware that laptops are cheaper in the UK, but we want to purchase in Spain,
so again, if anyone can recommend a particular shop that would be useful.

Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> My OH uses her laptop (a Dell) for work and after spending 200 Euros trying to fix the thing we now think its time to buy a replacement - budget 500-1000 Euros.
> 
> As neither of us know a great deal about computers, I was wondering if anyone
> could suggest a particular model or make i.e. Toshiba or Sony
> ...


They are considerably cheaper in the UK at least 25% cheaper, that coupled with the exchange rate....! However, my OH says PC city is as good as anywhere here for computers and products


Jo xxxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> My OH uses her laptop (a Dell) for work and after spending 200 Euros trying to fix the thing we now think its time to buy a replacement - budget 500-1000 Euros.
> 
> As neither of us know a great deal about computers, I was wondering if anyone
> could suggest a particular model or make i.e. Toshiba or Sony
> ...


Bear in mind also that if you buy in Spain it will have its operating system in Spanish language as opposed to English.

So your language skills will need to be up to scratch to be able to use it.

Neil


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Find a Beep retailer near you!

Brand names are irrelevant....just get one with the longest warranty at no additional charge. The Beep branded ones have a 2 year as standard.

You also have the opportunity to buy some of their own models without an OS....so you're not paying for a Spanish version you don't want.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Bear in mind also that if you buy in Spain it will have its operating system in Spanish language as opposed to English.
> 
> So your language skills will need to be up to scratch to be able to use it.
> 
> Neil


Hiya Neil,

My OH is Spanish, so for that reason alone we want to buy in Spain.


Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I usually answer that if you are asking this question then "probably" any laptop will be OK.
If you have a specific requirement then you would equally have a good idea of what will be required. 

BEEP is good and why pay for an OS when we have Open Office? 

If you have a Worten near you (this the old Boulanger change) they are re-launching and have great opening offers.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> BEEP is good and why pay for an OS when we have Open Office?


Open Office is a productivity suite not an operating system Steve! Get back on your Playstation! 

And word of advice on brands.....desirable = Toshiba and POS = Acer. Everything else is somewhere in between.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK if we are splitting hairs yes you are 100% correct. What I was trying to do was question having MS Office.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya Neil,
> 
> My OH is Spanish, so for that reason alone we want to buy in Spain.
> 
> ...


In that case Beep is your best bet . And, as already said, Toshiba is a good make, although that is a biased comment as that's what I use


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, very re-assuring actually, as I think we are going 
to purchase a Toshiba Satelite - just looking around for any deals now.

Thanks again, Dave


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Take a look at THIS!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Take a look at THIS!



With a Vista OS????????????????????????????????


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> With a Vista OS????????????????????????????????


You buy a brand name and that's all you're going to get Steve!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Keep me away from brand names then! 

XTreme I built a web-site this morning. Can I send it to you critique pls?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Keep me away from brand names then!
> 
> XTreme I built a web-site this morning. Can I send it to you critique pls?


Sure thing Steve.....are there French Maids on it?

Motorcycles? 

Donkeys?

Or it some sort of minority interest thing?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You got a PM.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Sure thing Steve.....are there French Maids on it?
> 
> Motorcycles?
> 
> ...


... gay estate agents playing nude volleyball whilst reading the Dailymail???????

Jo


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

gay estate agents playing nude volleyball whilst reading the Dailymail???????

So thats what you think about lounging by the pool is it jo????????????/


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

mickybob said:


> gay estate agents playing nude volleyball whilst reading the Dailymail???????
> 
> So thats what you think about lounging by the pool is it jo????????????/


I suppose they might as well play volleyball around a pool as they are not exactly busy at present.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> gay estate agents playing nude volleyball whilst reading the Dailymail???????
> 
> So thats what you think about lounging by the pool is it jo????????????/


Well, its not something you see everyday and no eastate agents havent got much to do at the moment, so why not LOL!!!!! I think its Stevehalls fantasy! ??? LOL

I´ve been out looking at properties today actually bgoth rental and for sale, with a non daily mail reading estate agent who doesnt play volleyball nude or otherwise and who´d better not be gay!! Interesting. Estate agents are really "bigging up" the market right now, they reckon prices in Spain have hit rock bottom and NOW is the time to buy NOW!!!!... well certainly the villas, houses etc. It the costa apartments that are dragging down the market?????
jo


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

I have used Acer for about 10 years now and have been very happy.

The Aspire 5920 with Dolby home theatre is excellent. Loads of features and using Vista with office 2007.

Laptop €459 from Media Mart Language change from Spanish to English easy to do with certificate and office 2007 in English free when you ask nicely.

Mike.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Meter Mike said:


> I have used Acer for about 10 years now and have been very happy.



You get a lot of computer for your money....however the quality of components is just not there. Even down to little things like fragile keyboards which have have very poor fitment and support leading over time to the thing feeling like a trampoline.


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You get a lot of computer for your money....however the quality of components is just not there. Even down to little things like fragile keyboards which have have very poor fitment and support leading over time to the thing feeling like a trampoline.


I never had that trouble with the keyboard Xtreme.

My old 1406LC is still going strong after 9 years or more and I ran my company and my wifes on it all that time.

My new 5920 is a dream to use. I did a fair bit of research before I bought and the only critisism I could find was in a test someone said it had a noisy fan. Perhaps it is compared to other makes, but the nearest I could find to the package I have was €999.

I usually have Radio 4 on as I work so I don't hear the fan at all.


----------

